# Sheep Shearing Heads



## luvfarmin04 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi everyone. My neighbor just gave me a pair of Sunbeam-Stewart Clipmaster Animal Clippers model #510. It came with a model #510A head. On the box it states that there are three interchangeable sheep shearing heads available. Anyone know where I can purchase these? The clippers run great, but the head they have they used to clip horses and will no way do sheep. Thanks!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

www.caprinesupply.com/shop/?page=shop/browse&category_id=00540a82d6be900c105d125e79f01abd

This is one place


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Valley Vet, or Jeffers for about $175.
I got mine off e-bay.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

luvfarmin04 said:


> Hi everyone. My neighbor just gave me a pair of Sunbeam-Stewart Clipmaster Animal Clippers model #510. It came with a model #510A head. On the box it states that there are three interchangeable sheep shearing heads available. Anyone know where I can purchase these? The clippers run great, but the head they have they used to clip horses and will no way do sheep. Thanks!



I have the exact model i just bought used, nasco sells parts for the oster( oster sunbeam merged or something) I bought a yoke peice and they are not quite the same even tho the diagram in the nasco catalog is identicle to my book and has the same numbers in the diagram, :shrug:


----------

